# What is a maxus?



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I read here about a shotguon called maxus that I know nothing about. Who makes it? From what you guys say it has little recoil and is a vey good gun. Where can they be purchased and about what price range? Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Browning makes it. I bought one this summer and have really liked shooting it even though I'm a subpar shooter at best. Follow up shots with it are great because of the low muzzle jump. They retail about $1200 for a 3 1/2" 12ga in black. You can find them in most all retail stores pretty easily now.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

i test shot it this summer what a great shootingn gun but nothing can replace my super x2 but a nice gun at best but....the one thing i did not like about it is that i shoot with a mag extension and it does not have a forend for one.hope this helps mauler


----------

